# Game 40:[email protected]



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Hey, Koko and Roc, ya'll mind posting if you're not going to be able to make a game thread atleast a couple of hours before hand? If I knew ya'll weren't going to make one I might have actually made a decent looking one instead of one with some idiot complaining :curse: 

Nah I'm playin, but I would appreciate it if you would post somewhere if you're not going to be able to make a game thread.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

An amazing steal, immediately fallowed by a last second three pointer by Parker gives the spurs a 2 point lead to end the first.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

i havent actually had time to sit down and watch the game, but i caught a few seconds and saw tony go down. but seeing as how he drained a 3 at the end of the half, im guessing nothing happened to him, eh?


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Pimped Out said:


> i havent actually had time to sit down and watch the game, but i caught a few seconds and saw tony go down. but seeing as how he drained a 3 at the end of the half, im guessing nothing happened to him, eh?


A quote from Tony during halftime:


> They're beating me up. But I'm ok. I'll continue to drive inside.


Tony's been amazing tonight, and the only way the Heat can stop him is by beating him up. Apparantly they've succeeded in getting there message across, but Tony doesn't seem to want to stay down.


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

AH CRAP!!!!!!!! Now Ginobili's gonna be gone for at least 4 weeks


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Stay away from the Heats thread. Not but disgusting Homers there. Cheering when Manu went down and blaming their losing on nothing but the reffs....and Bill Walton...

I suddenly see why the Detroit fans were so sick of them during last years East Finals.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Update on Manu: 

Sprain right ankle. Will not return to the game.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Wade hits a buzzer beater to bring the spurs lead to 8 going into the third.

Man, did he time that perfectly too. The buzzer literally went off right when the ball swished the net.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Barry hits a three to give the spurs a 5 point lead with 1:09 left in the game. DEFENSE!


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Parkers been getting thrown around like a rag doll all night and has been getting nothing called in his favor, yet he remains silent and doesn't even give a hint of resentment towards the reffs....that's just not like Parker....


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

ezealen said:


> Stay away from the Heats thread. Not but disgusting Homers there. Cheering when Manu went down and blaming their losing on nothing but the reffs....and Bill Walton...
> 
> I suddenly see why the Detroit fans were so sick of them during last years East Finals.


haha, yeah i noticed that too when i went in there after Ginobili got hurt.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

hi im new said:


> haha, yeah i noticed that too when i went in there after Ginobili got hurt.


The thing is, nothing they whinned or complained about even made since. One of them was complaining about Walton giving Wade a compliment. Another got mad at me about something he had no idea about. They got mad at Ginobilli for "flopping" when he sprained his ankle, and cheered when they found out it wasn't a flop. Were totally oblivious about the fact Parker was being thrown around like a ragdoll (said he was flopping too)....and then there was the foul they wanted called on Bowen when Wade fell....Wade fell cause Bowen ran away form him!

I've never had a problem with fanbases before until now. Certain posters on a fanbase, yes. But not the entire fanbase! Nothing but whiners and complainers. Half of them not even knowing what they were whining about. I remember last year, how happy Detroit fans were once they finally got out of the Miami series and met up with the spurs. Detroit fans are classy, especially after seeing all that they had to put up with. We had one game against them, and they had a freakin series. I already had respect for them before, but now it's been raised that much more.


I've calmed down some now though. Time to talk about the spurs....they...were...kinda good :eek8: Atleast until Ginobilli went down. After that it all went downhill. The managed to gather themselves up though and put the game away. Great win...and I was ganna put 500K on them too! :curse:


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

ezealen said:


> The thing is, nothing they whinned or complained about even made since. One of them was complaining about Walton giving Wade a compliment. Another got mad at me about something he had no idea about. They got mad at Ginobilli for "flopping" when he sprained his ankle, and cheered when they found out it wasn't a flop. Were totally oblivious about the fact Parker was being thrown around like a ragdoll (said he was flopping too)....and then there was the foul they wanted called on Bowen when Wade fell....Wade fell cause Bowen ran away form him!
> 
> *I've never had a problem with fanbases before until now. Certain posters on a fanbase, yes. But not the entire fanbase! Nothing but whiners and complainers. *Half of them not even knowing what they were whining about. I remember last year, how happy Detroit fans were once they finally got out of the Miami series and met up with the spurs. Detroit fans are classy, especially after seeing all that they had to put up with. We had one game against them, and they had a freakin series. I already had respect for them before, but now it's been raised that much more.
> 
> ...


so your going to judge an Entire fanbase based on some forum where only a few Heat fans meet?

tsk tsk tsk... :nonono:


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

gio30584 said:


> so your going to judge an Entire fanbase based on some forum where only a few Heat fans meet?
> 
> tsk tsk tsk... :nonono:


By "fanbase" I means the fanbase on this site....thought that was selfexplanitory, but I guess you gada break it down for heat fans


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

ezealen said:


> Parkers been getting thrown around like a rag doll all night and has been getting nothing called in his favor, yet he remains silent and doesn't even give a hint of resentment towards the reffs....that's just not like Parker....


if i was parker, i would have told nazr next time he was in the game to knock wade into the third row. an eye for an eye, *****.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

OK, I just read the Heat game thread and talk about pathetic. Those guys cheering over a player getting hurt is just pathetic. The mod over there is very immature and childish. Just sad, sad, sad.

But, at the end of the day, everyone knows that the Heat are just wannabes, and nowhere close to being contenders. They have to live with that, and you know it eats them up :yes:


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

sry ez i told you in the last game thread that i wouldnt make this one b/c of bball we blew out a team by 30 and held them scoreless in the first qt :biggrin:


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

i wil not comment on the heats fan base but i will comment on the game
first off let me say parker had a hell of a game ... 38 pts wow that just made the allstargame right there. i dont want the manus injury to take away wut should be a celebration. but manu is gonna be out for aboubt mid point of the rodeo trip wich kinda upsets me b/c i think that trip helps fourm our team. im really looking foward still to it b/c i know that after that trip theres really no big problem in our schdule. we should not of let our big lead slip away b/c of manus injury though we still won and it was at the heat so not bad.
spurs now tied the spurs best franchise start and are now 31-9. im hoping real bad that we dont we dont loose a game till allstar break though i dont think it will happen


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

TheRoc5 said:


> sry ez i told you in the last game thread that i wouldnt make this one b/c of bball we blew out a team by 30 and held them scoreless in the first qt :biggrin:


Sorry. I must not have seen your post. My bad. And I'm glad to hear your game went well.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

So how much time till Manu gets back?


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

> Spurs coach Gregg Popovich said Saturday that Ginobili is expected to be out a week or two with a sprained right ankle, Ballou reported. X-rays on Ginobili's ankle were negative.


link



edit: just noticed theroc posted this in another thread


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Damn, I know this game has been long over, but I thought I must comment on his career best performance. Way to go to Tony.


As far as Heat fans, I'm glad I wasn't around to read what they were saying, because I'm sure I would have gotten into with them.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Damn, I know this game has been long over, but I thought I must comment on his career best performance. Way to go to Tony.
> 
> 
> As far as Heat fans, I'm glad I wasn't around to read what they were saying, because I'm sure I would have gotten into with them.


Hehe as bad as it was, I can just imagine how much worst it would have been if you were there. They beda consider themselves lucky that it was only me there or there might not be a heat forum anymore :biggrin:


----------

